# Describe your day in Pokemon battle lingo!



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

The only rule is that you *must only use phrases that you can find in an actual Pokemon battle, excepting names of Pokemon*. No saying stuff like "DRIFLOON used GO TO SCHOOL!" since that's not a real move. You must use real battle commands and not made up ones. You can only make up names of "Pokemon" using the moves.

DRIFLOON used Rest!
DRIFLOON went to sleep.
DRIFLOON used Sleep Talk!
DRIFLOON used Snore!
DRIFLOON'S SISTER used Uproar!
It's not very effective...
DROFLOON'S SISTER used Wake-up Slap!
DRIFLOON woke up!
DRIFLOON'S SISTER used Mean Look!
DRIFLOON fled the battle!


----------



## Negrek (Aug 30, 2008)

Uh, I locked the last one because _this thread already exists in forum games_. Why on earth would you go and recreate a thread that had just been locked instead of maybe _using the thread that people linked to_ in the last one?

Enjoy your second lock, anyway.


----------

